# craftsman sunshade



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

anyone wanting the 49 dollar sunshade, they will be 50% off this saturday only according to the add in the paper.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

COOL!!
I've been toying with the idea of getting one.:thumbsup:


----------

